# 6.000 thanks, Tim



## geve

I will keep it simple this time, and just say that I enjoy reading you. But postiversaries call for gifts, so here they come:

Je t'ai mis dans cette gourde un peu de potion magique pour t'aider dans tes batailles chez les irréductibles gaulois... 
et dans celle-ci, de quoi te soutenir dans toutes tes autres quêtes.

Mais je sens que je te décevrais si je ne glissais pas un petit holorime bilingue dans tout ça  En voilà donc un totalement absurde : 
_Pie aime Mie, hi-fi, où donc ? Tant de stands !_

Félicitations et merci, Tim !


----------



## cuchuflete

*Congratulations Tim!*​
If you have recovered from that lovely dose of FR sarcasm,
allow me to add some EEUU thanks and applause.   Your
posts are a pleasure to read, even on the hundreds (thousands?) of occasions when you take the wrong side of the BE-AE disputes.  Or, especially on those occasions. 

It's your anniversary, so you get to pick.

Warm thanks,
Un quabrazote,
cuchu


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Wow wow, Tim already reached his 6K 'peac'!?
Merci pour ta patience, ton aide sans faille, et ton humour.
Sache que tous trois sont très appréciés. 

Hey ! Gève, j'ai compris ton holorime cette fois ! Je me bilinguise, tu crois ?


----------



## emma42

Félicitations, Tim!

I have thoroughly enjoyed your intelligent, occasionally self-deprecating (well, you_ are_ English), witty and idiosyncratic posts, and I hope to continue to do so until Jupiter collides with Mars*.

All the best

Emma42​
*Frank Sinatra (I think).​


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations and thanks! You are an impressive contributor en français comme en anglais, and an even better co-conspirator colleague.


----------



## danielfranco

Congratulations, Mr. Tim, and thank you for sharing so much, so many times!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thank you for all the help and the good reading, Tim!

Here are some provisions to sustain you through the next thousand posts.

Congratulations,
Chaska


----------



## timpeac

Thank you all for your kind words - it reminds me of why we all keep coming back again and again to this site; the learning, the fun and the friends (Gève - I'll have to reflect a little on providing a holorime, inspiration is not striking right now)


----------



## lauranazario

He's our Superhero... he's our Action Figure... he's the incredible TIM !!!! 

Congratulations on all you do to maintain our (and your ) sanity around here... and for 6000 interesting posts.

hugs,
LN


----------



## DearPrudence

Well, that'd be the usual: *THANKS and congratulations*.


----------



## Agnès E.

Cher coq pie,

Black and white, noir et blanc ? Non ! Multicolore, multitalentueux, multipostiversaire !

Bravo à l'un de nos collègues parmi les plus fins.


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations, and thanks Tim.​ 
 Here is a personalised gift from Albert and me. 

​LRV
 ​


​


----------



## maxiogee

Tim
It is truly good to have come across you here.
Looking forward to more communications.


----------



## elroy

It's nice to have something else around you enjoys linguistic (and other forms of) debate and argumentation as much as you do.  Thanks, and congratulations.


----------



## anangelaway

_Congratulations and thank you Tim! _

 
Un ponte du recadrage d'une finesse exquise! 
Chapeau!

 
*hé, hé*​


----------



## timpeac

Thanks guys It would not be the same without any of you!


----------



## moodywop

Belated congratulations, Tim, and thank you for everything


----------



## panjandrum

Hey, it's another Tim celebration!

Sincere thanks and appreciation, Tim, for your posts and much, much more.


----------



## cherine

Congratulations Tim 
Hope I could find something more witty, more fun to say.. but I'm completely out of inspiration for the moment (I mean more than usual)


----------



## LV4-26

Tim, I can't believe you wrote that many posts.
Gosh, that boy is real fast.
You deserve my heartiest ......


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Tim 

Au plus chouette des hiboux ! 
c'est pas trop difficile de pianoter sur l'ordinateur avec des plumes ?


----------



## timpeac

Thanks to everyone, it's great fun knowing all of you! (Although I think we've seen a new side to LV4 there...)


----------



## ElaineG

Ugh.   Inexcusably late.

Tim, you are the best and you know it.  Always great fun tilting at windmills with you, maybe one of these days we'll actually knock one of them down!


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Tim and thank you!


----------



## GenJen54

Ugh.  (to quote Elaine).  Even more inexcusably late. 

Thanks for your wit, wisdom and wicked sense of humour!


----------



## fenixpollo

I'm late, but I make no excuses.   *Happy Postiversary, Tim!* *You Rock!*


----------



## DDT

Tiens tiens tiens, dernier fil de congrats pour toi...donc j'ai décidé de montrer comment le night owl de WR bosse de chez son bur...erm, sa branche   

*Bravo Tim !!!*​
DDT


----------



## timpeac

Haha Merci à tous. Dan - c'est bien moi ça ! ()


----------

